# PPI 355CS, NIB



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Plans changed and I no longer need these. Reserve set at $135 shipped.

Precision Power 355cs 5.25" component PPI a/d/s NIB - eBay (item 290425977011 end time Apr-23-10 19:26:19 PDT)


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Sold for BIN price of $165 shipped.


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

wish i had seen your thread on here before i seen yours on ebay my son was on my ass and its his birthday (teenagers have to have it yesterday) anyway i dont know what other items you are selling


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

wes007parks said:


> wish i had seen your thread on here before i seen yours on ebay my son was on my ass and its his birthday (teenagers have to have it yesterday) anyway i dont know what other items you are selling


I got your speakers to Fedex this morning, should be there by Sat I'd think.

Nothing terribly interesting really left to sell.
PPI PCX-102 sub
Infinity Ref 475a amp
Infinity Ref 1600a amp

$60 a piece + shipping.

OT: I hadn't sold anything on eBay in awhile, I hadn't really paid attention to the fees until this one. A hair more than $18 for listing and selling fees, then another $5 for PP, it's gotten crazy. I may just stick to buying on eBay from now on.


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2008)

DAMNIT i need these! not still for sale?


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

daesonn said:


> DAMNIT i need these! not still for sale?


You mean the 355CS's? Sorry they're sold.

I just checked there is another set on there now if you really need them.


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2008)

I need the 356


----------

